# Shawn Clement - Is he all that?



## Jimbooo (Jan 24, 2013)

Hiking on the back of the Mark Crossfield thread, I thought I'd start one about Shawn Clement.

Personally I like the guy. I think he really puts across his ideas simply and clearly.  He does seem to have some strong opinions on the way golf is traditionally taught and seems to have his own swing that he coaches, but personally I think everyone could benefit from watching some of his videos.


----------



## JPH (Jan 24, 2013)

Never heard of him , checking a few vids out now


----------



## socky (Jan 24, 2013)

I just don't get this guy at all. 

I don't like how his swing looks (yes he's much better than me) and they way he describes the swing is one endless outpouring of babbling noise. I've looked at plenty of videos and don't want to hear about hammering any more doorposts or cutting grass thank you very much.


----------



## Fore (Jan 24, 2013)

I am a big fan of Shawns stuff. I am a member of his forum too. Funny though, i have never got round to buying his videos. I understand they are pretty good. I find with Shawn that he is very adept at exagerrating his movements to put his point across (for instance 'Parking the Head'. In reality though you just need to tone it down a bit to get things to work. Definitely worth following his vidoes. My personal favorite is the Rip the Driver series of videos on You tube.


----------



## Fader (Jan 24, 2013)

Never heard of him till this thread. Had a quick look at his vids and find it to much babble. 

I'm out.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 24, 2013)

I've watched a few of his videos and some of the instruction has been good BUT he does go on way too much and comes across as quite conceited. Not the easiest watch!


----------



## Region3 (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess everyone doing golf instruction videos has their own little quirks. Personally I like his videos.

Also mucho respect for him after I discovered that he played scratch golf both left and right handed.


----------



## Moff (Jan 24, 2013)

I only recently discovered his videos and to be honest I take more from "Clemshaw" than Crossfield although I am still an avid watcher of Mark Crossfields videos, at the end of the day its just down to personnel preference.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 24, 2013)

dont know him- quick google and heres the first video I found, I was confused and trying to sort out the plethora of stuff he was pouring forth- watch and see is it just me that couldnt tell you what this lesson was about after it finished? (couldnt make out what was on the screen either)

http://www.youtube.com/user/clemshaw


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 24, 2013)

socky said:



			I just don't get this guy at all. 

I don't like how his swing looks (yes he's much better than me) and they way he describes the swing is one endless outpouring of babbling noise. I've looked at plenty of videos and don't want to hear about hammering any more doorposts or cutting grass thank you very much.
		
Click to expand...

+1

Save me typing exactly that!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2013)

I watched half of a vid and frankly couldn't watch anymore - all I can say is -give me Crossfield any day of week!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2013)

Put Shawn Clements in you tube. Picked the first one I found on the takeaway which is something discussed regularly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgcAsIR2O_4

Could only watch about 60 seconds before I had to turn it off. Think that sums it up for me


----------



## Doublegee (Nov 7, 2015)

I realise this is an old thread but I'm posting anyways. I tried Sean's stuff a few years back but couldn't get on with it. I've look at Mark Crossfield who instructions are, to be honest the same stuff as just about any others modern-day swing style. My game is inconsistent but I'm still 12hc even though I've 2 severely arthritic knees. I've returned for a second look at Sean Clement and this time it has been amazing. His swing which has different hip and torso turn, has taken a lot of stress from my knees and my game is now reaching the heights of' pre bad knees.'

Irrespective of how you may find his voice it is worth looking at and trying because his style at least is something very different.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 7, 2015)

Shawn is awesome!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2015)

Had another look at Shawn Clements again on the back of this to see about the short game. Sadly my opinion hasn't changed


----------



## User 105 (Nov 7, 2015)

Watched his vids every so often. I was subscribed to his youtube channel, but not anymore.

There's something about the way he teaches that just grinds on me. I think it's probably something to do with how opinionated he is.


----------



## m10johnson (Nov 7, 2015)

Surely any coach is only as good as you interpret the information, or how you apply it. My last coach was the best I used, as he applied the theory in the best way that I understood. 

Also, it is very personal. Some coaches try to change too much. I have a flat swing that works for me. Trying to get more upright just doesn't work. Find a functional fix to hit target more often.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 7, 2015)

m10johnson said:



			Surely any coach is only as good as you interpret the information, or how you apply it. My last coach was the best I used, as he applied the theory in the best way that I understood. 

Also, it is very personal. Some coaches try to change too much. I have a flat swing that works for me. Trying to get more upright just doesn't work. Find a functional fix to hit target more often.
		
Click to expand...

We all learn in different ways too. 

Shawn is about being target focused and the concept that your body already know what it's doing (we can often see this at work with others practice swings). You would not check a set of positions if you were going to hammer a nail into a wall....


----------



## Wessex (Apr 30, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Shawn is awesome!
		
Click to expand...

+1 plus plus


----------



## Wessex (Apr 30, 2016)

Doublegee said:



			I realise this is an old thread but I'm posting anyways. I tried Sean's stuff a few years back but couldn't get on with it. I've look at Mark Crossfield who instructions are, to be honest the same stuff as just about any others modern-day swing style. My game is inconsistent but I'm still 12hc even though I've 2 severely arthritic knees. I've returned for a second look at Sean Clement and this time it has been amazing. His swing which has different hip and torso turn, has taken a lot of stress from my knees and my game is now reaching the heights of' pre bad knees.'

Irrespective of how you may find his voice it is worth looking at and trying because his style at least is something very different.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. He's transformed my game to new heights. Single figures now beckoning.


----------



## Hendy (Jul 14, 2017)

Just wanted to see what people on here had to say about this man. 

Personally think this man is awesome. Been watching away at different videos and every thing he says just works. 

Just one crazy example the Mo Norman style drive. Not in a million years would I think it could work. No lie stepped out on to the range the other week and said I would try it as my driving was a little hit and miss. And first drive pinged down the middle. After that been sold on this man word. Just think he makes the game so easy to play. Just need the time now to get there and put more of it into practice.

Mo Norman drive drill

https://youtu.be/9pLhPxr4sYg


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 14, 2017)

Never heard of him


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2017)

Is he a real life golf coach?  He seems a bit like those hard sell Tabata golf (or whatever it's called) adverts on YouTube,  awful looking swing for a pro, if he is one.


----------

